# investment opportunity



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

NOTHING is fail proof in business....I have however a pretty sweet business opportunity for someone that wants to put up 25k and willing to work hard in GUlf Shores. I expect returns in the 10-15% in the first year. Of course I am willing to talk with serious people but only witha signed no compete clause. PM if interested. This is one of those duh-huh money making opportunities that I think the right persn will find outstanding!


----------

